# C3 and carbon saddle



## arinowner (Feb 25, 2008)

So I have most of my clothing issues solved, thank yall for the advice, time to work on the bike one piece at a time. The saddle has to go so a Fizik carbon railed saddle is next....if it will fit on the stock C3, seatpost. Anyone with any knowledge about this?


----------



## Cdale EVO Tom (Dec 13, 2012)

I installed Fizik Antares Braided Carbon Saddles on a CAAD9-1 and a Supersix EVO. There was no problem using the stock Cannondale seat posts.


----------



## Ruby13 (Aug 11, 2011)

Also replaced the awful stock seat on my Synapse with the Fizik Antares with the kirium rails. No problems after 3000 miles


----------



## Cdale EVO Tom (Dec 13, 2012)

Just rechecked and the seat posts on both my bikes are FSAs with double bolted seat clamps.

Check with Cannondale to see if the their C3 is compatible Fizik's carbon saddle rails. I'd be surprised if there was a problem.

Sorry for the quick response and misinformation.


----------

